# Help - Oversmoked beef shortribs!



## htc (Jun 20, 2005)

I smoked beef short ribs, the kind that are thin sliced. I found directions that said to smoke it for about 1/5-3 hours. Since it was the think cut, I did only 1.5 hours and they taste REALLY smoked. For my preferences, a little TOO smoked.  It has a kind of aftertaste to it.

Is there anything I can do to the meat now to help get rid of the oversmoked flavor? (Other than eat it with rice... )

Thanks!!!


----------



## Raine (Jun 20, 2005)

Probably not.  Indicates, that your fire may have been too hot, or applied too much wood.


----------



## htc (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Rainee, the thought had crossed my mind that we used too much wood, I guess I will have to use less next time. Trial and error I guess. I can't imagine how long it took you competition folks to become experts!!!


----------



## Raine (Jun 20, 2005)

Practice, trail and error is the best way to learn.  

Fire control is key.

Some folks like more smoke than others also.

So play around and try different things, keep notes, and figure out what works for you.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 20, 2005)

If you start smoking the meat too soon after you put your wood on, can't that affect the taste as well?  B/c the wood is treated with chemicals, and you're supposed to let those smoke out first, yes?


----------



## htc (Jun 20, 2005)

I thought that the purpose of buying the specal wood chips is because they ARENT treated w/ chemicals? And aren't supposed to leave a chemical taste/residue on the food...

Though what you said College could also be why they taste "off". We put it on pretty much right after we tossed in the wood. Don't you hate it when you cook something like that? When I taste the meat all I keep thinking to myself is, "Man, this had serious potential, but somehow I messed up."


----------



## Constance (Jun 20, 2005)

For goodness sake, don't let those ribs go to waste! They would be wonderful seasoning for beans, soups, chili, stews...any place you want a smoky taste. You could freeze small packages of them in ziplock bags for that purpose.
I can just imagine them in a big mess of crowder peas...


----------



## htc (Jun 20, 2005)

Constance, what a great idea, thanks!! It would actually taste better if I did dole it out a little bit at a time.


----------



## Raine (Jun 20, 2005)

You must be thinking of creosote, which is that black gooey tar like stuff that will get all over the inside of the cooker. Also will leave a oily/gasoline like film on the meat you are cooking.


That applies to charcoal soaked in lighter fluid. We start adding wood as some as the meat is on.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 21, 2005)

I think wood chips for smoking are chemical free... except for phermaldehyde... at least the what I've heard.  it's some sort of preservative, usually used on dead people and anials used for study.. but apparently keeps wood chips fresh as well.


----------



## htc (Jun 22, 2005)

I made black bean chili tonight with the smoked meat. Man it smells great! I will do a taste test soon and have it for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Raine (Jun 22, 2005)

Better to use wood chunks or pellets.  Chips burn up too fast. Check the bag, it should tell you what is in them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2005)

wood chips will work well if used in the little steel noxes designed for them.  I helps them burn more slowly.  Also, soak the hcips in water for an hour or more to make them last longer.

Aas far as the creosote problem, a little wash with water and vinegar will help remove that.  If there are any fallen branches in your area from nut or fruit trees, or maple, birch or white oak, or tag alder, those make amazing smoking woods.  Each has its own distinctive flavor and contains no chmicals.

Aand about the pharmeldihyde, that's spelle formaldihyde and is indeed a preservitive, and a caarcinogen, and a resperatory irritant, etc.  It is a powerful chemical that occurs naturally in nature, but is often used in laboratory settings to inhibit enzimatic and biological destruction of animal and insect specimens.  It is also found in some adhesives as a solven that outgasses into living spaces and is a major contributor to indoor pollution.  It's generally considered to be nasty stuff.  I wouldn't want it on my food.

Remember, all food flavorings must be used in moderation as they can quickly mask the natural flavors you wish to enhance.  You can always add more, but once it's in the food, it's nearly impossible to remove, and that includes smoke.  start with a little, and add more as needed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

